# NEAR MISS OF GUY TAKING PICS OF OLD TRAIN



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone capture the video of the guy who was taking pics of the Old train in GB I believe and came real close to being clobbered by a fast movig train. They had it on our local news but i connot find source. Real
close to being wiped out.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1278304/Trainspotter-inches-wiped-fails-notice-speeding-train.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder what his video looks like? I'm sure he needed a change of shorts afterwards. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for finding the video. Think it shud be in a more active thread.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lot of talk of the GSC tread, mostly that this guy is an idiot. What cracked me up is that while this guy was clueless , there are several people nearby him who can clearly see that he's possibly in the line of fire and dont do a thing to pull his stupid ass out of the way, including the cameraman taking the video.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The bystanders must have all subscribed to Darwin's Theory of Evolution! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to see the vitriol being aimed at this fellow... sure, what he did pretty dumb, but that dumbness is quite universal in the human species. One must maintain their own "situational awareness" at all times, but we often get focused on some task at hand and forget where we are or what may be happening around us. Whether it is while driving, or running some piece of power machinery (or even a simple hand tool... ever whack yer thumb with a hammer???) or taking a photograph, we need to be aware of all the things that might happen and take those things into account, but too often we fail to do so.

As for the bystanders that COULD HAVE intervened... I have twice been one of those bystanders that DID intervene and been threatened with a lawsuit for inteferring with what the "stupid person" was doing! 

A fellow was standing "in the gauge" with a nice 35-mm SLR camera to his face, waiting for the U.P 3985 to arrive. It was not due "by schedule" for another hour and was running way behind the schedule. I was told that I was not a cop and if I ruined his shot he would sue me! He got bored standing there and left a few minutes before one of the next 8 freight trains roared through. (The 3985 showed up about 4 hours later!)

I was at the drugstore and observed, near the other end of an aisle, a small child that had managed to unplug a demonstration electric desk-lamp on a high shelf. A woman, I assume to be the mother, was standing behind the child saying in a half-hearted tone, "Now, we should leave that alone." but was making NO attempt to stop him. I noted that the child had managed to put one finger between the prongs of the plug and was then attempting to insert the plug into the socket again and had one knee on the metal display shelf at the bottom trying to reach the extension cord socket on the shelf above his head. I could not have traversed the distance before he got the plug inserted, so I called to her "Stop him, he's gonna get hurt!". She turned and ran AT ME, with her fists raised in front of her face, screaming at the top of her lungs, "WHY DON'T YOU JUST SHUT UP AND LEAVE ME ALONE!"! She stopped short of swinging at me, but turned back to the child, who thankfully had dropped the electrical cord out of fright at her screaming. She then took hold of his shoulders and aimed him down the aisle the other way. As she walked him away she yelled at the top of her voice, "MY GOD, MOLESTED IN THE AISLES!" The employees that finally showed up threatened to call the police on ME. "We know she is crazy, but we are under a court order to not bother her."

I have also seen the anger that resulted from a person stopping a photographer from walking backwards onto a toddler that had falled behind him. The fellow berated the hapless individual because he "ruined the shot".

WE are a stupid species.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a pity some folks don't like being saved from themselvs, sometimes their reaction leaves you wishing you had assisted them along on their journey. They do however provide great footage for those "amazing videos" type shows. Speaking of which, many of you have probably seen the video of people on foot crossing in front of a stopped E unit while you hear a horn blowing and another E unit aproaches on a parallel track. The video cuts off with a man and a woman about to step in front of the moving loco. The man stops though it is so close I wonder if he didn't need the buttons on his coat replaced, the woman doesn't. If you are the least bit squemish you do not need to see what happens in the next few seconds.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Being and ex-police officer, and also an ex-newspaper printer,photographer,pressman, etc, I have been on scene, and photographed many after shots of scene's of the aftermath of what a train leaves "AFTER" it has hit someone, and other gory sites. Not a pretty site, when doing duty in Denver we had a guy (his own fault, doing something very stupid) fall off of the roller coaster at Lakeside, and myself and my lieutenant, had to do CPR, and try to revive or attempt to do so until the ambulance got there. That was an episode I will never forget. the guy didn't make it, and if any of you have ever been involved in anything that is pretty tragic, you do what you have to do at the time, and it doesn't bother you until days later, when your mind starts re-hashing what you were involved in previously!! Needless to say I stay pretty much at a great distance from everything train related, except mine in the backyard!! I guess if more people were privy to the gore, and or tragic things in life, through pics etc of real life events they would steer clear of getting those fantastic shots they risk life, and limb to get!! Do it safely if your going to do it at all!! Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I has some lady come screaming after me after the door I just went through at Mc Dondals closed and knocked her kid down. She informed me I should have been more carefull when closing doors around children. I told here she should be watching her child and not letting it play around doors in a fast food resturant. If the child was hurt it was her fualt not everyone else. She then made some derogatory remakes about my parental orgin Stating the fact that my mother and father were not married at time of conceptiion.


----------



## jared (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow that was way too close for comfort!!! I definitely would have to invest in some new clothes!


----------

